# If You Are A Daschund Lover



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I will not order from this site, I have self control....









http://www.whatsupdoxdachshundshoppe.com/?...CFRIcawodMU-KYA


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

So...what did you buy?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So...what did you buy?


I was wondering the same thing...

Did you get the pair-a-dox socks or sweatshirt?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> So...what did you buy?


I was wondering the same thing...

Did you get the pair-a-dox socks or sweatshirt?








[/quote]

You know she bought something....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What???? No Shopping List? No Gift Registry? No Wish List?

Oh, I forgot. Cricket already has everything she wants!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> So...what did you buy?


me?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I will not order from this site, I have self control....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi My NaMe Is TaWnYa AnD i Am A.......


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> So...what did you buy?


I was wondering the same thing...

Did you get the pair-a-dox socks or sweatshirt?








[/quote]

I wanted to! I had to decide between that and the Daschaholic one, I got the Daschaholic.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I will not order from this site, I have self control....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi My NaMe Is TaWnYa AnD i Am A.......











[/quote]








THAT'S THE ONE! Too funny Rick!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

[
Oh, I forgot. Cricket already has everything she wants!!








[/quote]

Well, that is true, Cricket and Penny want for nothing but their Momma has wants ya know!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So...what did you buy?


me?








[/quote]

Yea...you.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Since I just learned last night how to post a picture...Here is our camping dog (a 'real show dog', AKA - dappahoula, vet claims she is part daschund and part catahoula). Whatever, we love her and got her from the Central Texas Daschund Rescue, who rescued her from a kill shelter. She has one blue eye and one brown. When we pick up the Outback, she is our little shadow while loading. Never wants to miss a trip and probably won't since she once kept me and my daughter from being snake bit on a hike a few years back.







Scout had steak that night









Now I know where to shop for Christmas


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

We have a red wiener dog named Rusty.. he is 5 now.. He is getting more moody the older he gets.. We love him though..

We also have a Papilion/Chihauhau(spelling) mix.. She is about 6 months and is full of energy.. Still a puppy. Her name is Gizzy, cause she looks like a Gizmo.

Gizzy and Rusty play fight for hours on end.. so funny to watch!

Then we have Todd the cat.. He loves playing with the dogs too.. Even funnier to watch..

Yea, dont get us started buying goodies for our pets.. Pretty much they come 1st and know it!

Carey


----------

